
Show HN: Makes Famous people speak whatever you wish by linking their words - parhamp
https://github.com/ParhamP/Speech-Hacker#speech-hacker-new-release
======
yodon
Very cool tech but do keep in mind that California in particular has strong
laws around the use of celebrity likenesses (including voices)[0][1]. There's
even court cases on use of presidential likenesses in fictional contexts (as
in, you can't without permission). IANAL so I don't know what sort of things
make you subject to California law, but it's unfortunately worth keeping in
mind.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Celebrities_Right...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Celebrities_Rights_Act)

[1] The Kevin Smith movie "Chasing Amy" has a major sub-plot around
monetization of likeness rights by Jay and Silent bob ("Man, this likeness
rights shit is more profitable than selling smoke!")

